# Review of canon powershot sx150is



## ssa2010 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi guys, 
  I am new to this forum. 
  I would like to by a digital camera. 
  I heard this model canon powershot sx150is. 

  What about this model ? 

Is remove the red eye problem in this camera ?
What are the types of memory card supported and the maximum supported memory ?
mention some good branded memory cards for this model ? 


Please tell ur opinion.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 7, 2012)

We hae the SX200si and it has been a great camera. the 150 your looking at seems like a step up from ours.Nice point and shoot with some nice features.


----------

